# Karpfen am Chiemsee?



## Jani Brandl (10. Februar 2004)

Habt ihr schon Erfahrungen mit Karpfen am Chiemsee gemacht?Im Angelgeschäft wurde mir gesagt,dass im Chiemsee Karpfen eingesetzt werden.Ich Fische schon lange dort,aber von Karpfenfängen hab ich noch nie was gehört.Wisst ihr was darüber?


----------



## Knurrhahn (10. Februar 2004)

Hi Jani Brandl!
Wenn die Karpfen erst eingesetzt werden sollen und du noch nie etwas von Karpfenfängen gehört hast.
Würde ich sagen es gibt da keine (glaube ich aber nicht)oder es angelt keiner auf Karpfen.
Beobachte doch mal zur Laichzeit das Ufer (Schilf)
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## David (10. Februar 2004)

hi

im carp-mirror 3/2000 steht ein bericht über das karpfenangeln im chiemsee!!
der autor hat dort schon carps bis über 30 pf gefangen....

aber er schreibt auch das das fischen dort nicht leicht ist...also probier es einfach mal aus.


----------



## Jani Brandl (11. Februar 2004)

Weisst du wo genau die Karpfen gefangen wurden?


----------



## Trout killer (11. Februar 2004)

*21570552*

Hi 
Ich angle da manchmal wenn das chiemsee reagie festival ist habe da auch schon oft karpfen gefangen ist gar nicht so schwierig aber die meisten bisse hast du wenn es nacht ist 

Gruß Trout killer


----------



## Jani Brandl (11. Februar 2004)

Wo hast du geangelt?Mit Boilies?


----------



## Jani Brandl (11. Februar 2004)

@David
Weisst du wo ich den Carp Mirror nachbestellen kann?


----------



## David (11. Februar 2004)

hi 

hier kannste den carp mirror nachbestellen
http://www.carpmirror.de/shop/index.html


mfg david


----------



## David (11. Februar 2004)

achso ich hab noch was vergessen...

schau doch mal bei e-bay nach ob du da noch den carp-mirror findest...ich hab mir auch 7 stück für jeweils 1 euro bestellt....


----------



## Jani Brandl (12. Februar 2004)

dange:m


----------



## Jani Brandl (13. Februar 2004)

Zu Spät...schon bestellt.Ist egal,wäre zwar viel billiger gekommen so,aber da kann man nix mache


----------



## Jani Brandl (13. Februar 2004)

Also danke an alle!Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen und ich hoffe,dass ich bald Bilder liefern kann,mid den 30ern...


----------



## Chris Corda (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Karpfen am Chiemsee?*

Hi!


Das dumme ist nur, daß der Autor selber am Chiemsee noch keinen einzigen Karpfen gefangen hat!
Aber Papier ist ja geduldig!:b


----------



## iceface (2. August 2015)

*AW: Karpfen am Chiemsee?*

Hat noch jemand weiter infos? 


Fischgrößen
Gute Plätze usw....


----------



## cosma2130 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfen am Chiemsee?*

Dear all,

I would like to go fishing on Thursday at Chiemsee and I not not know if on that day which is a public holiday, can I buy a tageskarte?
Can you please advise me how what to do to buy it without going there in advance?
Thank you.


----------



## Umspannwerk (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfen am Chiemsee?*

You must buy them on Monday, Thusday or Wednesday because Thursday all fishing shops are closed but you can fish on Thursday.


----------



## cosma2130 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfen am Chiemsee?*



Umspannwerk schrieb:


> You must buy them on Monday, Thusday or Wednesday because Thursday all fishing shops are closed but you can fish on Thursday.


Thanks for your reply. By chance, do you know a place close to Munich whree I can buy the tageskarte? I live in Munich and I would prefer to go somewhere not too far away to buy it.
regards,
Cosmin


----------

